# Water changes for a sick fish



## Waqar (24 Jun 2017)

hi all - I have a relatively stable low tech setup where I dose weekly I with no water changes. Recently, my two year old betta has been sitting the bottom a lot. I would like to do water changes to help the betta. I am concerned that would result in CO2 fluctuation. Can someone please suggest the best way to help the fish without hurting the plants.


----------



## Kezzab (24 Jun 2017)

Hi, I think co2 fluctuation in a low tech tank is irrelevant. I do it all the time and it has no negative impact on plants. If you are worried, do several smaller changes over a series of days. I think a water change will be very beneficial.


----------



## dw1305 (24 Jun 2017)

Hi all,





Waqar said:


> hi all - I have a relatively stable low tech setup where I dose weekly I with no water changes. Recently, my two year old betta has been sitting the bottom a lot. I would like to do water changes to help the betta. I am concerned that would result in CO2 fluctuation. Can someone please suggest the best way to help the fish without hurting the plants.


I agree with @Kezzab, I also think water changes are a good thing in low tech tanks. 

Have a look at <"Low Energy, Water Changes.....">

cheers Darrel


----------



## sciencefiction (24 Jun 2017)

Water changes in a low tech tank will be extremely beneficial not just for the fish but for the plants. While the fish is sick or for as long as you can keep up with it, I'd suggest daily or every other day water changes. There's nothing better than water changes when a fish is sick. Also, consider the fact that the fish may be unhealthy due to the lack of water changes.....


----------



## Waqar (25 Jun 2017)

Thanks everyone. This is interesting and confusing. Tom Barr swears that water changes should be avoided in low tech tanks. I've been following that advise for the past two years with some luck. In any case, right now with a sick fish, I will continue to do 25% water changes for a week or so.


----------



## sciencefiction (25 Jun 2017)

If you really want to help the fish, daily, way larger than 25% water changes is required.


----------



## Waqar (25 Jun 2017)

I am actually doing about two a day, and he seems to be feeling better.


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jun 2017)

Hi all,





Waqar said:


> Tom Barr swears that water changes should be avoided in low tech tanks. I've been following that advise for the past two years with some luck. In any case, right now with a sick fish, I will continue to do 25% water changes for a week or so.


I think both <"Tom" (@plantbrain)> and <"Diana Walstad"> have recommended not having water changes in low tech tanks, but I think the over-whelming experience of low tech people on this forum have been that water changes are beneficial.

cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster (26 Jun 2017)

My only concern is that OP mention's that water changes have been few and infrequent.
Rather than begin with large daily water changes,I too would begin a series of smaller water changes daily,or every other day while gradually increasing the volume as mentioned.
This would to me, be less stressful for fishes than sudden possibly large change from normal.(If even for the better)
Opinion's vary.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Jun 2017)

Hi all, 





roadmaster said:


> This would to me, be less stressful for fishes than sudden possibly large change from normal.


I like small regular water changes as well, I usually change about 10% a day on tanks bigger than 50 litres and proportionately more on smaller tanks. 

I'm often away for reasonably extended periods (2 - 3 weeks), in which case I change a larger volume when I get back until I get the conductivity down below 150 microS.

cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster (26 Jun 2017)

Well,If larger water changes are started from the beginning, and regular, then this would be all the fishes know.
In aquariums where water changes have been infrequent ,then fishes will have adapted to whatever the condition's might be (or not),It's not like they have much of  a choice .
They either adapt ,or become sickly over time, and or expire.
Is tempting to bring a tank ,or fishes around with largish water change for the benefit's that clean water can provide, but I try to do it in a gradual way, lest the sudden change create more stress to osmoregulatory system of the fishes I care for or adopt.
I find for my tank's,,that 50 % water change each week or two keeps fauna and flora in good shape.
Is also why I perform a normal 50 % water change a day before,or hour's before introducing new fishes, or fishes from quarantine.
In this way,they have approx. a week before I perform another water change to  allow for longer period to adapt.
Opinion's vary,but is my thinking.


----------



## zozo (26 Jun 2017)

Water changes are definitively beneficial in every case.. And i personaly actualy don't experience nor see any long term negative side weighing up against not doing WC. I'm not saying not doing it is per definition a bad thing, but doing it is a better safe than sorry regime ruling out the biggest risk involved with avoiding water changes.. And that is things you don't see till it's to late, accumulating toxins and or related diseases and infections etc.. 

Once you experience that in your particular setup waterchanges definitively would have been beneficial you likely already payed the price for not doing it. More to say you're precious lifestock pays the price.. So to what benefit should you play and gamble with the fishes well beeing? For the sake of the plants? For your water bill?

That's a darn weak rather, don't let me go there, argument.. Worth considering to stop keeping fish if plants/water bill are more important to you..


----------



## roadmaster (26 Jun 2017)

Yes,, I have seen positive changes with regards to health of all manner of freshwater tropical's with regular water changes.
I used to keep larger South American cichlids sans plant's, and have seen tissue and fin regeneration over a few week's from damage suffered through pecking order changes, and pre spawn behaivour's (ie) sparring ,with nothing but twice weekly water changes.
I have also seen some outstanding planted aquarium's with healthy fishes, and other's where fishes might have been an afterthought, but that's for another place.
I hope the OP's fish comes around .


----------

